# Big water poling skiff



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anything that meets the below?
-Floats in 9/10”
-17-18’ length/75-80” width
-Take 3’ chop somewhat well
-Non-sponson
-Not a PITA to pole
-Cruise with 4 on board
-<115hp
Thoughts I have so far are Super Skiff 17, Backcountry 18, HPXV, EVOv and Marquesa. Haven’t been on any of these. Any opinions on these or other ideas?


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> Anything that meets the below?
> -Floats in 9/10”
> -17-18’ length/75-80” width
> -Take 3’ chop somewhat well
> ...


4 on board?, I don’t know 4 people I want to fish with together. Seriously you are going to have to adjust that spreadsheet. Pole with 4 people, 3 FOOT chop.......I got nothing for you....I’m going to have a scotch and watch the response. No offense but you need to rethink the needs, not the wants.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

I don’t consider 3’ seas chop unless I’m in an offshore rig! And while all the mentioned skiffs are good to great boats, I would never try to fish 4 out of any of them. To fish 4, take a 2’-3’ sea reasonably well, powered by 115-150... I’d be looking for a 20’-22’ bay boat with a low’ish shear and variable deadrise that flattens some towards the stern.


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

Cruising with 4 not fishing 4 I believe...
Heron 18 would be worth comparing with your list. Not sure about the 3’ s but everything else checks out.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I run a 18 HPX-v with a 115, I have also spent a lot of time on one with a 150 hp as well and the 115 drafts less, and is easier to push.

Only other skiff on your list I can compare to it is a Marquesa and feel they are pretty similar, the mav seems to be a little faster with the same size engine and maybe a touch softer ride but it is pretty close.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive got a 22’ lts H/S tunnel .Handles 4 people ,floats in less than 12 “. You can pole it. Walking gunnels. A real PITA. When i take larger crowds out ,i try to get them wade fishing where i can 2 in a boat good w me. 3 or 4 is a bit much , even in a larger boat. Good luck w your search!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Cruise with 4...not fish with 4. I cruise with 3 on my Copperhead so I figured a little bit bigger boat would do four. And for the chop, I said “somewhat well”. Don’t regularly fish conditions of 3’ chop but I have had to ride home in them(12 miles) when a storm pops up in a flat bottom 16’ skiff and it’s not fun. I’m sure its not fun in any skiff but looking for something a little more safe in those conditions since I will be taking my daughter out soon. I can’t do a bay boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Panga 18?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> Panga 18?


This was my second choice behind my maverick when I was looking, and after riding and fishing out of my friends I am glad I made the choice I did. There are two totally different boats. The panga is alot heavier than the maverick and noticeably harder to pole with the large bow and the extra weight, pushing any 18' skiff is a good bit more work when coming from a smaller skiff like a copperhead(which pole really easily), once you get use to them no problem's though. The panga does better in a downwind controlled drift scenario and is loud on the pole compared to the other skiff's he mentioned. The ride is also not as good, and I would say tabs are a must. 

The panga does excel in being a little drier, and feels safer to most because of the high bow and higher gunnels.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a YF 24 bay (24'11") in addition to my skiff and even that doesnt eat up a 3' "Chop" - it does ride well and will float in 11", but I think you need to figure out realistically what chop / which waters you need to traverse and then go from there. How many people would you like to have fishing at once and is that on the pole or trolling motor? All of these factors could really help us figure out what you're trying to do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Hunt and Fish SRQ said:


> I have a YF 24 bay (24'11") in addition to my skiff and even that doesnt eat up a 3' "Chop" - it does ride well and will float in 11", but I think you need to figure out realistically what chop / which waters you need to traverse and then go from there. How many people would you like to have fishing at once and is that on the pole or trolling motor? All of these factors could really help us figure out what you're trying to do.


This, and are you gonna be cruising with 4 more often than fishen with or flip flop?


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Mine. Exactly what I got it to do. I've had it offshore in 2-3 footers (wind chop/swell). Definitely not comfortable and going pretty slow (on and off the throttle). But it self bails and is one of the driest flats boats I've been on. Capacity of 5 people. Pole it pretty regularly, although it is difficult to pole with just me on the boat due to stern squat. No sponsons. Checks all of your boxes.

Oh, and my other suggestions would be an Egret 189 and the Maverick HPX-V 18.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Go a foot longer and east cape vantage


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds like you are looking for something newer, but you could keep an eye out for a Hewes lappy with newer power or a hull rebuild, or just one that's been babied. My Redfisher would be great with a 115. It's not as shallow as some of those others you mentioned, but it handles rough water well and you can still pole it around pretty easily.

If you're looking for a newer skiff, the ECC Vantage, HB Marquesa, and Maverick HPX-V seem like they would fit the bill. I've never poled a newer Redfisher, but it might be worth your time to check out too.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Wasn't the HB Biscayne designed to cross bigger water?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I know you said "poling skiff," but maybe you are willing to sacrifice some draft/pole-ability for some of your other requirements. Have you thought of the Hewes Light Tackle? For example, here is one for $9k - https://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/d/1995-hewes-light-tackle-20/6662360098.html

(NOT MINE)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Most people’s 3 foot seas are actually 1-2 footers. 
Maybe a HB Guide but it has a keyslot. You can’t have it all I don’t think. 18’ Panga?


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> Anything that meets the below?
> -Floats in 9/10”
> -17-18’ length/75-80” width
> -Take 3’ chop somewhat well
> ...


Contender 39


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

To answer some questions above.

@Smackdaddy53 I wish I would have recorded my ride home last time I was out. Definitely true 3’ seas. Anyone that has crossed the middle of Biscayne Bay when it’s blowing >20mph can attest to what I’m talking about. I’d prefer something with deadrise at the back.

@Hunt and Fish SRQ I fish with one other person most of the time. We take turns on the platform when looking for fish. Trolling motor rarely gets used. I do wade fish most of the time when bone fishing or if tarpon fishing I’ll stake out. I would like something that I could still run out Choko and Mingo too.

@Boatbrains Crusing with four is not even important as I don’t plan on doing it more than 2-3 times a year. I never do it now. My time is limited on the water and I’d prefer to go fishing than go to the sandbar. I just do it to keep the non-fishing family/friends and the women happy.

@windblows what do you have? Masterangler?

@bryson Leaning towards used just because prices are so high on new skiffs. I do like the redfisher and old lappys. Never been on a Lappy but loved my buddies 18 redfisher.

@yobata Thanks, I’ll look at that one. I understand I can’t have it all. Of course I’m willing to sacrifice somethings for other things.

I’m interested in a bigger water skiff that I can still pole. I don’t know how else to explain it other than that. Maybe it’s a unicorn but I figured I’d ask. 

Anyone have experience with the Dolphin Backcountry or Super skiff 17? Backcountry is probably to big to pole but it does have a deadrise of 20 degrees. Should take chop pretty well.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

The Super Skiff 17 is a unicorn


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I have the boat that is listed in my signature - IPB Inshore 18. Pricing is on the site too. 

https://www.inshorepowerboats.com/inshore-18


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

I have an 18HPX-V for sale right now that would meet every criteria that you are looking for.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

For some reason I get the laughable image of somebody trying to push pole and sight fish for reds in 3 foot seas.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> Anything that meets the below?
> -Floats in 9/10”
> -17-18’ length/75-80” width
> -Take 3’ chop somewhat well
> ...


Heron 18. All day. I ran and poled this thing at the Ankona demo day in June and I was super impressed. Poles great...takes a chop really well, and floats skinny with a 90HP...probably less than what you specified with a light load. If it could fit in my garage, one would already be in there.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

maybe put Beavertail - BTV in the mix.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> Heron 18. All day. I ran and poled this thing at the Ankona demo day in June and I was super impressed. Poles great...takes a chop really well, and floats skinny with a 90HP...probably less than what you specified with a light load. If it could fit in my garage, one would already be in there.


I was on the build list but decided to wait to see the Advent. Then I moved and regretted being off build list for the Heron 18. What’s the wait right now? And what’s the deadrise again?


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

I might add the Cayo 180 to your short list as well.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Go a foot longer and east cape vantage


You have described what the Vantage was designed for almost to the letter. Yes it is 19'2 and yes it has sponsons, but that also allows the hull to support the weight of the motor in the back. My Vantage VHP has a Zuke 140 and I have measured 9" draft with 1/2 bag of gas (18 gal) light gear and no one on the boat. The Hells Bay Marquesa checks off most of your boxes too. It was the other boat I looked at before going with the VHP.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> You have described what the Vantage was designed for almost to the letter. Yes it is 19'2 and yes it has sponsons, but that also allows the hull to support the weight of the motor in the back. My Vantage VHP has a Zuke 140 and I have measured 9" draft with 1/2 bag of gas (18 gal) light gear and no one on the boat. The Hells Bay Marquesa checks off most of your boxes too. It was the other boat I looked at before going with the VHP.


You’re right, I can’t count it out either. I was just worried that the sponsons would make it harder to keep bow up in slop. I have to get on one.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

The Maverick HPX 18’ is the best selling skiff in its class for a reason.
It would be prudent to test one before you make a decision.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I would recommend getting on a vantage and an hpx v and getting on the platform of both and poling them a bit. Imo the vantage poles and drafts a little less, I have not measured draft of both with same loads. The maverick has a larger front deck. I do not own either but have been on both. I believe wait times, price and guide discounts may have something to do with hpx being better selling than vantage. Vantage I have been on is not vhp model.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> I was on the build list but decided to wait to see the Advent. Then I moved and regretted being off build list for the Heron 18. What’s the wait right now? And what’s the deadrise again?


I cannot remember the deadrise off the top of my head, but they can get you in an 18 in like 3 months.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> And what’s the deadrise again?


Deadrise is 6°


----------



## fowlplay (Aug 6, 2018)

Young Gulfshore 17...Rob Young can build it however you want it


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

timogleason said:


> maybe put Beavertail - BTV in the mix.


Running a BT3 myself and checks out on all requirements but the three feet waves. I don't know because I'll stay home before I try it. Just not that good enough to risk it.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Egret.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Most people’s 3 foot seas are actually 1-2 footers.
> Maybe a HB Guide but it has a keyslot. You can’t have it all I don’t think. 18’ Panga?


Pretty much what I was going to say. If you mean 1-2’s, there are options. If you mean actual 3+, there are not. I’ve been on a lot of skiffs, flats boats, and bay boats, and none of them would run comfortably in 3’ seas.

They could be safe chugging along, but the first time I went out with a buddy on a windy day on Choctawhatchee bay he said “we’ll run over to the other side where it’s calmer”, I thought “like hell we will.”

We did, and I was blown away by it. We were also on a 21’ Sea Hunt with a 16 degree deadrise that drafted about 18”. Not happening in a skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Pretty much what I was going to say. If you mean 1-2’s, there are options. If you mean actual 3+, there are not. I’ve been on a lot of skiffs, flats boats, and bay boats, and none of them would run comfortably in 3’ seas.
> 
> They could be safe chugging along, but the first time I went out with a buddy on a windy day on Choctawhatchee bay he said “we’ll run over to the other side where it’s calmer”, I thought “like hell we will.”
> 
> We did, and I was blown away by it. We were also on a 21’ Sea Hunt with a 16 degree deadrise that drafted about 18”. Not happening in a skiff.


I’ve run a 26’ Mowdy Cat across the open bay in 3’ seas and took 6 waves over the bow on the way. Same crap I read about bay boats running 80mph in 3’ chop. 3 foot waves aren’t chop, they’ll ruin your day.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

How big are the people... most of the skiffs listed are limited to around 500lbs of people weight. Top of my list with those requirements would be a Beavertail Vengeance, East Cape Vantage, Hells Bay Marquesa, Egret 189. Not great poling boats but a decent compromise.

If you want something (significantly) less expensive my boat fits the bill, an IPB 18 (old Sea Hunter hull). Not a good poling boat but takes bigger water like a champ and has a massive amount of cockpit space. Fishes 2 very comfortably. Fishes 3 decently. Rides four comfortably. Has a fairly high freeboard for a skiff making it better than most in the bigger stuff. 3s are pushing it for any skiff IMO. Ours has been to KW from Tampa and some of the Sea Hunter folks made runs in the older hulls from KW to the Bahamas.










Here it is running in 25mph headwind with some modest 1ish snot:


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

You know it’s bad when a boat owner of 20 years ask where the life jackets are and takes em out. The big difference between 3’ and 2’ chop is 3’ is life threatening in a 16’ skiff. We were taking waves over the bow and couldn’t go faster than 16/17mph. My buddy had a full time job managing bilge while I drove. We were basically just trying to keep bow up and time wave intervals, staying dry was not priority. Too fast and you plow the bow and too slow you’ll take them over bow and way too slow we’ll you’ll never get home in an incoming sea. I made the bad move of staying out to long and we ran right into the storm. We did catch 11 Bonefish on fly so I had a good excuse. When I asked my buddy if it was worth it when we got back to ramp alive, he said “Hell Yeah”. I guess it’s just all part of the experience. When I get old and reminisce on my youth I’ll ask “Hey remember that one time when we almost died in the Bay?”
Reply “Yes I do, Good times”


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

@Cam, that's a sexy rig right there. Is it legitimately self-bailing? Kind of looks like it.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

It is. The downside is if you put enough people and load up the livewells in the arse end while it is sitting still, you can get wet feet. Course my 23' bay boat had the same issue. I do like that scuppers can be plugged for this reason. The little black outlets on the side are the scuppers. When running it sucks water out like a champ.

The IPB 18 was built specifically to run from KW where it was originally built to the Dry Tortugas (48 gallon fuel tank). We like the boat because we often have to cross heavy chop and big waves to get to nice flat water. Drafts about 10" fully loaded and the boat is as stable as it gets. Those Sea Hunter fellows know how to design a boat that can run in water other skiffs get buried in. Nobody would confuse this boat as a poling skiff as the big freeboard has some hull slap and catches wind. Tracks nicely though. Bang for the buck the boat is hard to beat given what it was built for.


----------

